# Cold cure



## imsoborednow (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi .......
Just thought Id share with ya .....a strange thing....
I got a stinkin clod at the moment...in fact all weekend..
Blocked nose headache.....you know the one......
Well flu tabs not makin any difference....but a joint...
I know I shouldnt really smoke when Im ill ....but I's bored when Im idle.....So smoked a blunt an hey presto cleared my head and breating was alittle easier...
A friend said that its cos the mj constricts the blood vessels in the lungs an that which in turn makes the feeling your getting better....
I know that there's some of you out there who know better......
Am I right...or am I wrong......(as usual.......??????????


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 7, 2007)

^^How did you feel about an hour or 2 after you smoked?I really want to do some research into this..


----------



## imsoborednow (Sep 7, 2007)

Wassupp caribbean smoker 20.......

Can't say I's remember much....dunno why!.....:confused2:


----------



## Lil Elvis (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello,
  Marijuana has bronchial and vascular dilators in it.  Works great for asthma and CPOD as long as you vaporize it and don&#8217;t smoke it.  Works wonders for seizure victims too.


This stuff is truly a miracle plant.

  Hope it helps,
  Lil Elvis


----------

